# Duplex chicken coop question



## darkkenzi (Jun 11, 2013)

Our duplex chicken coop is 1/2 way done.
All that is left is the siding on the 2nd half...all the interior work is done on both sides.
Will it rattle our light bantams too much if I finish the siding on the (attached) other half?
I am using a nail-gun, which makes only one bang per nail instead of 3-4.
They will have lots of room to run around when it gets loud.
They were born April 5th & have been in our garage in wading pools ever since early May. 
I think the noise will be less stress then being so crowded.
There are 20 of the bantams & they are quite large.
I desperately want them to have a proper house, & it may be 2-3 days before the next half has siding because I have to deconstruct pallets for the siding.
We could have our 'chicken-moving party' tonight as the neighbors are eager to help us carry them out to their new abode, they are all fascinated & our nearest neighbor, BTW, is 600 feet away.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I think it should be fine. I am always modifying my chicken coop. Last week, I was using a drill to put screws in some siding I put up. They usually go in the farthest corner from the noise, and the curious ones come and watch me. My turkey tried to help!  OK, not really, but she sat close enough that I kept bumping into her.


----------



## darkkenzi (Jun 11, 2013)

*thanks*

We will move them tomorrow. Wife brought home work & wants to participate fully in the big move. 
The 2nd half will be nearly done by tomorrow evening, & I am relieved they can move into their 'Princess Palace' as my wife calls this half.
The other half will be the 'Hotel No-Tell.' My idea


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

We desperately need pics!


----------



## darkkenzi (Jun 11, 2013)

*ok*

will be done soon will post then...TY for the interest chickens are fun so far.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Love the names! My husband calls our coop the pallet palace. He built it out of pallets. I like to call it the chicken saloon.. oh the fun we have with chickens!


----------



## darkkenzi (Jun 11, 2013)

*pallets too here*



aacre said:


> Love the names! My husband calls our coop the pallet palace. He built it out of pallets. I like to call it the chicken saloon.. oh the fun we have with chickens!


ours is mostly pallets too BTW


----------

